
Ex-Google Engineer Says the Company's Software Infrastructure is Obsolete - phiggy
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/06/google-infrastructure-obsolete.php
======
helwr
Reply from another Xoogler: [http://www.quora.com/Is-Googles-software-
infrastructure-obso...](http://www.quora.com/Is-Googles-software-
infrastructure-obsolete)

------
AboutTime
From there last Panda update I must say I agree. Especially with the comment
about Engineers in vacuum.. There last update was completely ignorant to real
business website and what they provide.

